# [ 2014 ] My Husband Did the Unthinkable!!



## 2boyzmom (Aug 21, 2014)

Powhatan Resort "concierge" called and my husband got suckered in to saying yes to timeshare chat for Monday morning!!! We are seasoned timeshare owners already and in no way interested in this. Guess I will play the bad guy routine at check in Sunday or he will chatting with them as kids and I ride Alpeingeist at Busch Gardens!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2014)

Simply DON'T GO...  Be sure you also unplug the phones in the TS - your friends and family will call your cell phones anyway.


----------



## 2boyzmom (Aug 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Simply DON'T GO...  Be sure you also unplug the phones in the TS - your friends and family will call your cell phones anyway.



We are not- I just couldnt believe he said yes


----------



## theo (Aug 21, 2014)

*In (weak) defense of DH...*



2boyzmom said:


> We are not- I just couldnt believe he said yes



Maybe DH agreed to attend, knowing full well that you would refuse to go with him. The sales weasels likely won't even bother dealing with only one of you, since they know full well that they need both of a married couple's signatures on any contract anyhow. 

P.S. Will hubby be sleeping outside in the dog house tonight?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't be too tough on him. Vacations aren't pleasant when one of you is sleeping on the couch.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 21, 2014)

We went to that one. I think we got a $100 Visa card and a "free" DRI vacation that was almost unusable. 

It wasn't high pressure, exactly, but it took a lot longer than 90 minutes and the salesman got pretty shirty when it became obvious we weren't buying--he tried to shame us with "Why did you come on this tour today?" 

You don't have to go. Just don't go.


----------



## theo (Aug 22, 2014)

*Repeat it to yourself as many times as necessary, until it sinks in...*



wackymother said:


> You don't have to go. Just don't go.



IMnsHO, this simple and straightforward truth should be the mantra for *anyone* considering attending a sales weasel presentation masquerading (...very badly) as an "owner update". Trinkets, discount coupons and / or other nearly worthless "gifts" notwithstanding, you never get back that time wasted from your vacation (and life).


----------



## e.bram (Aug 22, 2014)

Quit complaining.
Enjoy the Freebie!(and knowing you beat them)


----------



## silentg (Aug 22, 2014)

They try to sign you up when you go get your parking pass. Often don't take no for an answer! I have stood there and said no, so persistent! Finally told them I don't want to waste my time and yours on this owner update! 
TerryC


----------



## presley (Aug 22, 2014)

silentg said:


> They try to sign you up when you go get your parking pass. Often don't take no for an answer! I have stood there and said no, so persistent! Finally told them I don't want to waste my time and yours on this owner update!
> TerryC



We had that at WM Oceanside.  I said no and explained why I would never go and never buy anything, my husband said no several times and they wouldn't give us the parking pass.  Finally my husband yelled, "No" and the WM rep threw the parking pass at my husband.

The guy said stuff to us like, "You will be here for a week.  You can at least come for an hour."  Like he thinks we are obligated to waste an hour of our vacation for his benefit.  I was so angry.  I complained in the WM survey after our stay and got some bogus form letter back.  When I posted about it on a a very public resort review place, then they claimed they were sorry.  They certainly were not sorry before that.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Aug 23, 2014)

They have a separate building for owners now.  You go into an office instead of the bullpen.  It wasn't quite as hard sell as we had expected.  Do you own a TUG T-shirt?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 25, 2014)

$100 is not enough value to spend the 2-3 hours they keep you but when they offer $200 or 15k Marriott points I'm willing to go every time.

My wife let's me do all the talking and my approach is I make them an offer I'm willing to buy at and if they meet it we can close a deal but if not then there is no deal. 

With Marriott I say allow all my resorts, even post 6/2010 resales into the DC program and I'll enroll and buy points.  The truth is I would actually enroll and buy points if they allowed this but since they don't we always leave without a deal.

When we go to other TSs like the Hyatt and do presentations we take a similar approach and so far no deals but always a nice parting gift.


----------



## czar (Sep 1, 2014)

*I did the same *

Wife and I recently were on vaca. I said yes at check in for the $125 and 60 minute presentation. It was at a Westin, so free Starbucks, free bottled juice, Danish, bagels, etc., for us and kids.  Boy was she mad!  But they kept us exactly an hour and dint push too hard so in the end she was ok with it. Hard to pass up the $125 and free coffee at 8am in the morning when we'd just be hanging out in the room. 

PS - I DI make some amends by getting up early and prepping lunch and snacks, cut up fruit, etc., for the day!


----------



## tstraveler2 (Sep 2, 2014)

We bought our first timeshare in 1999.  From then on I agreed to a number of sessions with some of the usual companies.  My wife, who was less than happy after a few, did not understand my logic.  As a high school kid I had a summer job working at a factory making $1.25 an hour.  I told her I worked hard for 2 weeks to make $100 (before taxes).  So, it was tough to turn down $100 for 2-3 hour presentation.  Now, after more experiences than I can count, I would rather work the 2 weeks at $1.25 an hour.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 2, 2014)

Learn to say "No."


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 2, 2014)

Tell him the kids are on HIM ALONE for the exact same number of hours, ONLY doubled .. that he is NOT with the family. I suggest you book a spa session(s) or go golfing or go shopping or a movie .... and leave your cell phone turned OFF. The sales office has cell phone dampeners - your "ME time" should, too.

What does HE not get about a FAMILY VACATION? This is NOT his vacation.

PS My sister with the kids - can fall asleep just about ANYWHERES - she puts a pillow over her head. And ZONK! She is fast asleep.


----------



## 2boyzmom (Sep 2, 2014)

I said a stern no at check in and they didn't bother me once all week. BTW- it was an awesome week


----------



## torontobuyer (Mar 16, 2015)

Old thread, but I wanted to add to it.



czar said:


> Wife and I recently were on vaca. I said yes at check in for the $125 and 60 minute presentation. It was at a Westin, so free Starbucks, free bottled juice, Danish, bagels, etc., for us and kids.  Boy was she mad!  But they kept us exactly an hour and dint push too hard so in the end she was ok with it. Hard to pass up the $125 and free coffee at 8am in the morning when we'd just be hanging out in the room.



For me, the opposite. Wife said yes, for all the same above reasons. Nice breakfast and snacks. Got 1/5 of the vacation cost back, for what, 1/160th of our vacation. OK by me.

To add. They usually can offer more than what they first offer. So politely say no thanks, immediately followed by, if it was more, I might do it. Follow that up with, what's the most you can give me and then I'll decide.


----------

